# Viking plows



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm looking at a truck with a Viking plow but have never heard of them before. A search only turned up some mentions of them, no descriptions or experiences. Anyone know anything about these plows?


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Try these:*

http://www.hydeequipment.com/products.htm and scroll down to the snowplows section, click on Viking, some basic info there, also address/phone # for the NY plant:

Viking Manufacturing
RR 2, PO Box 36-1/2
Harrisville, NY 13648
Phone: 315-543-2321 
Fax: 315-543-2366

Hope this can be of some use to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We have a 10' for our F-800 or F-750 (it will go on either). Haven't used it much, yet. Sos far so good, though. we wanted to tyr out that new trip design. we use our 10' Monroe on a regular basis, that plow is indestructible.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ask GeoffD. I think he will know about them.


----------

